# .mod a52 ac3, bei der Videobearbeitung fehlt der Codec



## Aser (22. Januar 2007)

tag,
ich habe von der Kamera Videos mit der .mod Endung
diese benenne ich in .mpg um, und alles laeuft (vlc-Player)

nun moechte ich die Filme in Magix-Videostudio importieren, dort ist aber nun kein Ton mehr vorhanen, ich vermute, dass VLC seinen Codec von wo anders herholt und diesen Magix nicht zur Verfuegung stellt...(aber ich kenne mich ja nicht aus)

in vnc wird schliesslich noch etwas mit a52 und ac3 in den Optionen angezeigt, vermote mal, dass das der Codec ist...

ich habe a52-Downloads nur fuer Mac gefunden, habe aber XP...

bevor ich formatiert habe lief alles super mit Magix, daher schaetz ich mal, dass mir lediglich der passende Code fehlt, den finde ich nun aber ums verrecken nimmer...

bin am verzweifeln...
dann mal vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## chmee (23. Januar 2007)

Was für ne Kamera ist es denn ? Das macht die Suche nach dem richtigen Codec
um Einiges leichter..

mfg chmee


----------



## Aser (23. Januar 2007)

aeh, des weiss ich jetzt grad auch nicht, ist ne Schulkamera


----------

